# 40 gallon stocking question?



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a 40 gallon (pics under my tanks) with a white zebra and a common pleco. I want to get rid of the zebra and am thinking about tangs, because the mbuna are so aggressive. I have never done tangs before only mbuna. My tank has all of the chemistry requirements for a rift lake and a ton of hiding spots made up of petrified wood and flower pots. I was considering brachardi since they are good parents and have heard they breed easily in captivity. I would really like to see fish breed in this tank. What other fish can go with brachardi? How many different species could i do? I am prepared to upgrade to a bigger tank if they out grow this one. Would Julidochromis marlieri work? Are there any other fish that would contribute color to the aquarium? Or some open water swimmers that would be more active? They dont have to be tangs just compatible. I really dont know much about tangs. I'd appreciate any other suggestions/ideas for an active interesting tank.

Thanks,
redzone


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

redzone88 said:


> I was considering brachardi since they are good parents and have heard they breed easily in captivity. I would really like to see fish breed in this tank. What other fish can go with brachardi? How many different species could i do?
> 
> Thanks,
> redzone


If it's Neolamprologus brichardi that you're wanting to breed, then you may not be able to keep any other fish in there long term. Tangs aren't necessarily less aggressive then mbuna.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Agreed but there are lots of things you can do with a 40g with Tang cichlids with lots of species to avoid too (and Malawis if you are careful and select em right and stock with young uns)
Is it a clasic 40g long? If so take a quick look at the cooky cutters (if you have not already) for some ideas of what is pos in a community and ask again. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_40g.php
Some are a bit ambitois for first timers but I bet there is a very safe mix or single species breeding type tank you could like that we can come up with, if there are any that catch your fancy.
Breeding and community are two rather different things, a fish that would cause havoc in a 40g community might well work as a breeding project. It is kind of up to you what you prefer.

All the best James

PS I too would dump the white zebra and a common pleco and go for fish more suitable for your tank. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree with other responders, Brichardi are known for killing every other fish in the tank when they spawn so they are typically kept in a species tank.

If you want more than one species, you may want to consider fish other than brichardi.

What are the dimensions of your 40G?


----------



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

So the Julidochromis wouldn't work with brichardi? 
Are there any other fish that would survive with brichardi? 
What if I got the other fish first and let them grow first?
The footprint is 36"X12" and there are many hiding spots.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some people have had success with brichardi and other aggressive species in a very large tank, like 72" long. Even in a 72" tank you would let the other fish grow first.

A 36" tank with brichardi would work best as a species only tank. Even your pleco will likely not survive when they spawn in a tank that size.

Also, in general, you buy six unsexed juveniles and let them form a pair of their choosing. When that pair spawns usually it will even kill the other 4 brichardi unless you remove them.

Once you have a spawning pair in that tank however, they will tolerate their own descendants and they will fill the tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I have bred brichardi and Julidochromis regani (Kipili) and gombi in a 5 foot tank with other cichlids without too many problems. Prob is long term the brichardi form a co operating agressive swarm (young supporting the adults) and take over tanks of about 40g. If you religously removed the brichardi young and kept em to one rockpile or cave then maybe just maybe you could have breeding Julies in another widely separated pile or cave. But it would be risky and I could not recommend it as a project when there are many less agressive, territory grabbing cichlids that mix well in a 40g.

All the best James


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is a good article on Neolamprologus brichardi

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_brichardi.php


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

redzone88 said:


> I really dont know much about tangs. I'd appreciate any other suggestions/ideas for an active interesting tank.


Multi shell bed on one end, Small Julie speicies pair in a rockpile on the other. Once breeding colonies form you would have plenty of action.

You might be able to make Paracyprichromis nigripinnis work for more of the upper part of the tank. Maybe a few tall plants to help the Paracyps have territory, or make the rock pile tall enough to go to the top, or a pile on each end with the multies in the middle.

Personally, I am finding less is definitely more with tangs and would try the julies and Multies - wait, I already have .

Good Luck.


----------



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

> Multi shell bed on one end, Small Julie species pair in a rock pile on the other. Once breeding colonies form you would have plenty of action.


I really like the idea of having two separate colonies in one tank. What type of action do you mean, they wont kill each other will they?
Anyone have any pics or videos of a similar setup?
What specific species of shell dwellers could go in this "shell bed"? 
Is there a certain julie that would work best in this setup?
Goofboy, do you have any other advice for this setup or did u simply make a rock pile at one end a shell bed on the other?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

When you say you want Brichardi, do you want to breed them? I actually think they are the most fun to breed and form these cool family units, but if you are OK with just one, you can put one in almost any Tang tank and be OK. They are a little territorial when not breeding, but not too bad.

I love Brichardi myself and have a single one in my tank and he does great. I have always wanted a species breeding tank. However, I recently found an amazing looking relative of the brichardi, the Neolamprologus marunguensis Kapampa 'Blue Fin'. Here's a link to a picture: http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/N ... apampa.jpg


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

When you say you want Brichardi, do you want to breed them? I actually think they are the most fun to breed and form these cool family units, but if you are OK with just one, you can put one in almost any Tang tank and be OK. They are a little territorial when not breeding, but not too bad.

I love Brichardi myself and have a single one in my tank and he does great. I have always wanted a species breeding tank. However, I recently found an amazing looking relative of the brichardi, the Neolamprologus marunguensis Kapampa 'Blue Fin'. Here's a link to a picture: http://www.safhl.net/davesfish/images/N ... apampa.jpg


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is the 40 I put my Multie and J. orantus colonies in last week. Notice the DMZ down the middle of the tank


















Multie World - 5 Adults plus at least 4 fry swimming around getting food.









Julie World - Bonded pair + ...well... - a bunch of tiny fry, who can count them?









Right now everyone stays on their side, the DMZ is working quite well - they will standoff and look at each other that is about it.



> I really like the idea of having two separate colonies in one tank. What type of action do you mean, they wont kill each other will they?


Breeding colonies - nowhere near the aggression of Neolamprologus brichardi.



> Anyone have any pics or videos of a similar setup?


Hope the pictures above suffice.



> What specific species of shell dwellers could go in this "shell bed"?


I like the mulities because of the colony forming.



> Is there a certain julie that would work best in this setup?


Smaller species - e.g. J. orantus, J. transcriptus, J. dickfeldi



> Goofboy, do you have any other advice for this setup or did u simply make a rock pile at one end a shell bed on the other?


I have the filter intake at one corner and 3 UJG's forcing water around the rock pile to the filter intake. Keeps the sand very clean as far as waste. The DMZ seems to be working very well.

Good Luck.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

:lol: - Just looked for the first time today, make that at least *9* Multie fry swimming around.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

GoofBoy, what does DMZ stand for?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> GoofBoy, what does DMZ stand for?


Sorry, Demilitarized Zone :lol:.

You can look into touring the Koean DMZ here.


----------



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

Alright I appreciate all of the feedback thus far. I decided to go with a single species brichari tank. A couple of days a go i picked up 5 1.5" juveniles that look good when I can see them. They are always hiding similar to my mbuna. Could they still be acclimating? Should I remove some flower pots/rocks? I want to be able to see my fish


----------



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

Still not sure how to upload pics hope this works.









Also at the lps the guy tried to tell me julies were shell dwellers. Thats not true is it?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

redzone88 said:


> Still not sure how to upload pics hope this works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, you need to put your images out on photo bucket or somewhere on the web - then you can link to that web location - you tried to copy the file from your hard drive - which won't work because this board is not going to store the images for you.

Second, Julies are indeed rock dwellers.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

DMZ = demilitarized zone I guess in this case. :lol:

An open sand space between the rocks and the shells that both species feel uncomforable in and so do not fight over too much?

Oops sorry already old news.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> An open sand space between the rocks and the shells that both species feel uncomforable in and so do not fight over too much?


Perfect - I'll use that in the future if you don't mind :wink:.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Chuffed you think it OK.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess I should add those are lovely ornatus. Just like the ones I remember here from years ago and I am searching for without any luck in the UK.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> 'Chuffed'










- that's a new one for me...


----------



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

My brichardi are still hiding all the time. Anyone know of any tricks to get them out more and make them more visible? Should I take some of the flower pots and rocks out?


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

They are going to hide for a little while. It just takes time for them to feel comfortable. Removing pots and rocks will just make the less comfortable.


----------



## redzone88 (Mar 11, 2010)

well the brichari are still hiding most of the time especially when i walk into the same room as the tank. Also, Will having a common pleco or snails effect them breeding? Will it eat the eggs? Or will they protect them from the pleco?


----------

